# Canis non homo est [where should be "non" placed?]



## LaPeseta

Tengo que traducir frases del español al latín y hay un par que son negativas pero no sé dónde se coloca "non", la primera que he hecho me la he inventado y he puesto:
El perro no es un ser humano, sino un animal --> Canis *non* homo est, sed animale.

(Si encontráis algún fallo y me lo corregís os lo agradezco)


----------



## LaPeseta

I wrote the same post in spanish before noticing that eveyone was writing in english, so...

I have to translate some sentences from spanish to latin but some of them are negative ones and i dont remember where "non" is placed.
The sentence is "The dog is not human beings" so i have translated it like "Canis non homo est"

SORRY FOR MY WRTING MISTAKES!


----------



## wtrmute

Típicamente, el _non_ va directamente delante del verbo: _Canis homo non est, sed animalis_.

Tal vez sea mejor decir _animale_ como lo ha hecho Ud., pero en princípio, _animalis, -e_ es un adjetivo, y _canis, -is_ es un sustantivo de género común, entonces yo creo posible concordar con _canis_ diciendo _animalis_.


----------



## LaPeseta

Muchas gracias! Pero no es animalis, -e (adjetivo) sino animal/animalis (sustantivo)


----------



## wandle

*Canis non homo est sed animal. *


----------



## Scholiast

O salve!

How we have neglected you!  In this lovely Latin Forum no-one has to apologise for mistakes. We all make them, in language as in life.

Now directly to your question:

In Latin the negative _non_ is always, logically, positioned before the word it negates, so:

_non ego, sed vos..._: "Not I, but you..."
_Caesar Gallos non omnino superavit._
Caesar did not entirely conquer the Gauls.

I'm sure I could multiply the examples, but it's time to cook supper....


----------



## LaPeseta

Scholiast said:


> O salve!
> 
> How we have neglected you!  In this lovely Latin Forum no-one has to apologise for mistakes. We all make them, in language as in life.
> 
> Now directly to your question:
> 
> In Latin the negative _non_ is always, logically, positioned before the word it negates, so:
> 
> _non ego, sed vos..._: "Not I, but you..."
> _Caesar Gallos non omnino superavit._
> Caesar did not entirely conquer the Gauls.
> 
> I'm sure I could multiply the examples, but it's time to cook supper....



Thank you so much! i know find it obvious ahahah it was pretty useful!


----------

